# almak olduğu gibi



## James Bates

How exactly is one supposed to translate "almak olduğu gibi" in the following sentence?

İşleriniz arasında sefarette çalışan memurların maaşlarını vermek, sefaret için kömür, odun, ve kırtasiye *almak olduğu gibi* müstahdem bulmak da vardı.

I'm guessing it would go, "Amongst your tasks was giving the officials working at the embassy their salaries and finding an employee *who would do such things as buy* coal, firewood, and stationery."

Could a native help me out? Thanks!


----------



## Guner

Here you go:
"Your tasks (job description/responsibilities) included giving the salaries of the officials working at the embassy, purchasing coal, firewood, and stationery as well as, hiring (employing) employees (staff) for the embassy." 

So hiring employees is mentioned as one of the responsibilities of the third person and not as one of the responsibilities of the staff he hires.

Hope this helps,
Baris


----------



## James Bates

So "olduğu gibi" means "as well as". Thanks!


----------



## Rallino

No, just "-diği gibi" means _as well as_. And then you attach the appropriate verb. In the sentence you gave it's 'olmak'; therefore _*olduğu gibi.*_ There can be other verbs as well.


----------



## James Bates

I see! Could you give me some examples of other verbs using -diği gibi?


----------



## Rallino

Tatilde her zaman temiz otellerde kaldığımız gibi, temiz restoranlarda yemeye de* dikkat ediyorduk.

(On holiady, we would always stay at clean hotels, as well as eating at clean restaurants)


*Notice that in this construction, we almost always use the conjunction -de in the second part of the sentence. It's there in your sentence as well.


----------



## James Bates

Thank you once again!


----------

